# Dead Things Hideous Horror on Howe 2012



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

here is the video I put together for my 2012 yardhaunt. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like everything turned out great.

I love the way your witch's circle has progressed. The flying witch turned out to be a great addition.

Well done.

:cheers:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pat, AWESOME Display. Love the Witches. Loved all of the pneumatics. Your cemetary columns are spectacular. I even noticed a Fester amongst all of your great props.  
I love everything you cram into that small space and seem to really make work Soooo well. 

Hmmmm Mutual Admirers?? Both professional musicians.... Both love gadgetry...Picaxe explorer and a picaxe admirer... You do great things Pat. I'd love to come visit your place and share some ideas.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I just left a channel on your Youtube Channel, but I definitely want to give you props here. Everything turned out great Pat and I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with this year!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Two things made me smile - the flying witch and her manaical laughter, and that poor little kid running away as fast as his little legs could carry him

That was such a fun video to watch!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL laughed at that poor kid too - great setup!!!! Well done.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Than ks for sharing! Looks so fun!


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks Great Pat. I thought that flying witch was cool in your build and testing videos. Out in the haunt with all of the other elements in place she really comes to life. All of you stuff really works well together to make a great haunt. I hope someday I can put together a haunt as well as the big yard haunters like you.

Tyler


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

What a great looking haunt. I agree with Roxy, loved that flying witch.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

AWESOME! Yay, Canada!


----------

